# Celebratory Beer - Friday night 18th Nov



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Well as officially I become a Bristol resident this weekend and the 18th being my last day down here in the sticks

Who's up for a celebratory beer or two

The usual haunt say ooooooooh 8 - ish 


PM me if you dont know the usual haunt


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

16 views and no responses.


Ok I get the message


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2005)

Thought you would 

I'll drop by. Dissident's playing at the Full Moon though so I'll wanna move on there after a bit


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations on the move DJBS!    

I don't think I'll be able to come along for a beer though, just 'cos I'm very _very_ broke.


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2005)

You gonna bring 'er indoors along as well?

Might be arsed to come if you do


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 15, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> You gonna bring 'er indoors along as well?



_-Shhh!!!_   

FFS, don't tell everybody about my wife!  I was doing a fairly good impression of a sad maladjusted loner 'til you mentioned her.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

SS just come along I'll get you a beer or 3 and a lift back if ya need one.

And yeah of course er indoors is coming. . . we're a double act


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> SS just come along I'll get you a beer or 3 and a lift back if ya need one.


Wot he said. 

I'll be there, djbs, to welcome you to Bristol at last.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

coooool


----------



## Isambard (Nov 15, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> we're a double act









Isn't that 'tache a bit gay DJBS!


----------



## Cakes (Nov 15, 2005)

Oooooh! Welcome to Bristol!!!

I'll toast to that!


----------



## easy g (Nov 15, 2005)

can't guarantee owt but if not then have a good 'un


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 15, 2005)

I assumed u meant drinkies in the sticks so i did not reply....or is it the usual place up ere

plus i did not want to assume i was actually invited


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

The usual place up there 

So be there mate

And Easy G you gotta make it I aint seen ya since you moved up yet sooooo get down there, 

No more sheep worrying and cow tipping for me


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2005)

well i _suppose_ i might be able to make this, i'll have to check the bus timetables though


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Dont forget to change at the coach the station this time we dont want you ending up in Cardiff again


----------



## easy g (Nov 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And Easy G you gotta make it I aint seen ya since you moved up yet sooooo get down there,



don't think I can do it chief.....nowt personal but the £££ just aren't there 

hopefully start work in January though so things looking up....

sorry mate


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 16, 2005)

Apologies from us as well - it's my mate's birthday and he is muttering something about curry, and Gloucester Road.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 16, 2005)

no worries Easy g and the same invite to you as sunspots, if the only thing stooping ya is £'s just turn up & i'll get ya beer.

Geri sorry you guys cant make it, and your tag line always makes me hungry


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2005)

Im coming......to the pub that is


----------



## Velouria (Nov 17, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Im coming......to the pub that is


<rocky horror>so's frank!</rocky horror>

Have a nice time  Bit far for me and I have another engagement anyway


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll be there in spirit (s) - dead chuffed for you both that the move has finally happened 

(((fizz n bumscare)))


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 17, 2005)

i'll be standing on the devon border waving


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 18, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'll be there in spirit (s) - dead chuffed for you both that the move has finally happened
> (((fizz n bumscare)))



Cheers spanx!

Haven't been on the boards much lately, usual round of work stuff n things, but am looking forward to a few bevvys later, especially after the week i've had    

I can't quite believe it's actually happening at last. This weekend will be mostly spent re-arranging stuff and finding homes for bombscares bits and pieces to live...quite exciting really.

Best bit though, is not having to say tearful farewell on a Sunday night anymore...well except for when they send him to Boston...but that's ok too coz I get to have pressies on his return   

See some of ya later


----------



## sparkling (Nov 18, 2005)

Ahhh enjoy your drinks...your home at last.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 18, 2005)

I will; be coming but as my house mate has had a serious shoulder op this week and I am her nurse for 3 weeks I can be boozing so anyone from Kingswood st george etc need a lift there I can do.

I wont be able to stay long, just long enough to wet the baby's head


----------



## easy g (Nov 18, 2005)

have a  time tonight folks


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like I may be coming to pub on me tod judging by this...

Oh dear heavens above


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2005)

oops  it'll be fine, see you dahn der püb


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh dear heavens above


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Best bit though, is not having to say tearful farewell on a Sunday night anymore...


I'm still glad every sunday evening that one of us isn't going back home!

have a great evening my babbies


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh dear heavens above



Blimey!...


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 18, 2005)

Lovely to see djbs, fizzer, krs, JTG, on_the_fly and Sunspots - and to catch a fleeting moment with Cakes as I was leaving.  Thanks for the gert lush apple tart, krs, and...


*Welcome to Bristol, djbombscare!  *​  

<wonders whether he'll remember any of this tomorrow!>


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 18, 2005)

I did plan to come but I was all cosy at home........   nother time.....


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Lovely to see djbs, fizzer, krs, JTG, on_the_fly and Sunspots - and to catch a fleeting moment with Cakes as I was leaving.  Thanks for the gert lush apple tart, krs, and...
> 
> 
> *Welcome to Bristol, djbombscare!  *​



Yeah, wot she said.  Good to see you all, even for such a short time.    




			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> <wonders whether he'll remember any of this tomorrow!>



Despite everything, DJBS still perceptively pointed out what comparatively hairy forearms I've got...


----------



## Isambard (Nov 19, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> DJBS still perceptively pointed out what comparatively hairy forearms I've got...



You better be hiding first weekend of Feb then mind!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 19, 2005)

Well that was a lovely evening...and wasn't it peculiar for bombscare to be so ...quiet?!

Lovely to see the usual suspects.

Krs...soz for necking most of the apple tart... mmmmmmmmm... cheers to callie for giving him the recipe, it was deliciososo!

JTG for spending the entire evening trying to coax me into taking a menagerie of drugs to the point where I actually thought he was gonna tip a bag of truffles or mesc into me kebab!

Sunspots and hammy for the belly laugh over the horse foetus floating around the pub!   

On-the-fly for turning up even when he was on nurse duty (minus the nursey outfit this time) Great to see ya mate and hope she makes a speedy recovery. Give her a hug from me.

Cakes...bloody good to see ya gorgeous lady and I like yer mate lots, shes really sweet. I was trying to persuade her to join urban, get a knitting circle going in Bristol lol! Actually, if she is seriously gonna get into the silver ring thang bombscare and I thought we might commision her to make our wedding rings...howdya think she'd feel about that? Just a thought like...

Right, I have to sort me bonce out...I look like a goth tranny at this precise moment in time. Then off to sort out my huckleberry Finn outfit...

Most importantly, yer still asleep my darling grizzly bombscare bear but

Welcome to Bristol

your home now babe   xxxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> You better be hiding first weekend of Feb then mind!



Judging by this morning's temperature's, I'll probably be hibernating by then!   

Me, leaving the pub last night:


----------



## Iam (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make this (bet you're all really surprised, eh?), but welcome to Bristol, Bomb.

I'll catch up with ya soon.

Good luck, fizz...


----------



## Isambard (Nov 19, 2005)

Seems like a top night was had by all!
I never got home till half past three in the afternoon.............


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who turned up. I had a wicked time. . well I think I did


Aplogiese for being so quiet I was feeling a bit . . er . . fragile   

The thing that really sticks out in my mind is KRS just laughing at me. And susnpsots really hairy arms.

Was right as rain after a kebab though   



and a kip


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who turned up. I had a wicked time. . well I think I did
> 
> 
> Aplogiese for being so quiet I was feeling a bit . . er . . fragile
> ...



-Ah, the wanderer returns!...   

Good to see you on Friday.  

I honestly thought you were on great form that night.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

How was the planet you were on  ?


Twas nice to see yall, again sorry to vanish early again but i was needed elsewhere as Nurse OTF


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 21, 2005)

It was a lonely planet with a population of one I think.


Well the new job is cool. I have absolutely nothing to do all day. 


And I'm getting paid for it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> It was a lonely planet with a population of one I think.
> 
> 
> Well the new job is cool. I have absolutely nothing to do all day.
> ...



do they have any other openings?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> do they have any other *openings*?




bit on the personal side, dont let him near poppers


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 21, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> do they have any other openings?



I need a potplant in my office. 

free water and accomomdation. And whene veryone goes home you can surf the information superhighway wwwooooOOOOOooooooo

Thats swings it dunnit


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> bit on the personal side, dont let him near poppers




Oooh and poppers just make me wanns puke


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Oooh and poppers just make me wanns puke



you're not meant to drink the bloody stuff


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

Theres always one and its always *KRS * !


----------



## Cakes (Nov 22, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I like yer mate lots, shes really sweet. I was trying to persuade her to join urban, get a knitting circle going in Bristol lol! Actually, if she is seriously gonna get into the silver ring thang bombscare and I thought we might commision her to make our wedding rings...howdya think she'd feel about that? Just a thought like...


God she'd be over the moon!!

I'll email her now and let you know..

Was lovely to see you all! Am still recovering from that night though as I went on to fall over, fracture me skull and get a cracking pair of black eyes!   luckily I'm well 'ard and not in any pain, but I look like a right bruiser.

Catch you next time! Does more people in Bristol mean more pub meets?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 22, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> God she'd be over the moon!!
> 
> I'll email her now and let you know..
> 
> ...



nice one...if she's interested then we can get together when the bombscare gets back from Boston and I'm not doing my run of school festy stuff! 

So yes, more peeps, more meets , more pubs!    

Oh and (((((cakes)))) poor you!

How many comments of "Leave the Bastard" have you had then


----------



## Isambard (Nov 22, 2005)

I believe with the dawning of the age of Cakes, Bristol is entering a puritan phase.......NOT!   


Weekend Orgy of Beer, Pies and Throwing Shapes in Februthingy


----------

